

The growing productivity divide - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/10/the-growing-pro.html

======
bdfh42
I think this links quite nicely to the Scobleizer post at
<http://scobleizer.com/2008/10/09/the-enterprise-soft-spot/> \- folks need
proper training or better tools. Of course we are biased towards the tools as
that's where we can make and sell a product.

